
PyCon India 2020 CFP now open - anistark
https://in.pycon.org/cfp/2020/proposals/
======
anistark
Hi all,

PyCon India 2020 is live and calling all the brilliant pythonistas to submit
their proposals for talk. PyCon India 2020 will be held on October 2nd and
3rd, completely online. So, no matter where you're at. You'll be able to join
in the action.

View other proposals and submit yours here:
[https://in.pycon.org/cfp/2020/proposals/](https://in.pycon.org/cfp/2020/proposals/)

Read more about our CFP guidelines here:
[https://in.pycon.org/blog/2020/2020-call-for-proposals-
annou...](https://in.pycon.org/blog/2020/2020-call-for-proposals-
announcement.html)

